
Apple Calls Android Tablets 'Vapor' - and It Isn't Just Hot Air - davidedicillo
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2376002,00.asp
======
jcr
> It may sound like I am being impatient. Has Apple spoiled us with product
> launches that include actual, functional products to show off? Call me
> crazy, but that's what I expect: an actual product.

Whether you love or hate Apple, you have to give them both credit and respect
for showing up with working products. It's a wonderful change from the status
quo.

~~~
brk
I agree. I'd love to see the tech press step up with some responsibility as
well and give no more than a casual mention to prototype devices that aren't
actually shipped, or scheduled to ship in the next 90 days.

~~~
trotsky
Lest we forget, the main purpose of shows like CES is for buyers and to let
manufacturers gauge demand. Apple is in a much different situation than most
OEMs who need to secure partners and shelf space.

If companies like acer, asus, etc. tried to go around to their large stable of
retail buyers in secret all that'd happen is the details would leak out well
before their "available now" announcement.

